# how to easily/perfectly get mold off cured weed!



## ubermench (Apr 21, 2012)

as i oopsed and molded some bud i was curing.i just got rid of the mold with an old 1970's trick.it dawned on me others may not know this method ,so here ya go.once the weed is dried ,soak it in luke warm water for 10 minutes.then remove gently squeeze the bulk water ,out and then place on a doubled up paper towel and let dry in a cool dark dry place.this usually takes only 12 to 15 or so hours to redry.its much faster drying than fresh picked weed.it will have no loss of potentcy,but the water soluable tar will come out.thc is fat,alcohol, either ect soluable but not water soluable.the weed will dry out darker green,where green,and other colors may or may not darken.the weed will have no mold or mold smell anymore.it will smoke smoother and more pleasently ,but the smell will not be quite as strong as befor water curing.but you'll now have ruined weed redeemed and safe/pleasent to smoke. happy trails to all !


----------



## RedWhiteBlueGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Cheers for the idea dude - sounds interesting - tho can i ask, would that be enough to get rid of mould thats inside the bud?


----------



## ubermench (Apr 22, 2012)

RedWhiteBlueGreen said:


> Cheers for the idea dude - sounds interesting - tho can i ask, would that be enough to get rid of mould thats inside the bud?


if its very dence nug,you might want to water cure,change to new warm water and soak a second time for an additional10 minutes.i think you'll really like the smoothness of the smoke afterwards.you'll be able to take bigger hits with water cured weed,which is why some people beleave this method increases potentcy.it doe'nt but it can seem that way. enjoy& don't throw that molded weed out,just fix it!


----------



## dieselman74 (May 5, 2015)

does this really work or not did you actually do this ..thanks


----------



## chuck estevez (May 5, 2015)




----------



## GardenSmoke (Dec 7, 2016)

Did you ever get an answer by chance?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh my


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 10, 2016)

GardenSmoke said:


> Did you ever get an answer by chance?


Holy thread revival batman! But if your. Worried about mold while drying and curing do the drying in paper bags never mold.


----------



## Highwayrob (Sep 11, 2017)

chuck estevez said:


>


I was under the impression that mold and mildew are different beasts, in that one is not so health hazardous.
Mildew isn't so bad, mold can potentially be deadly.

Toss out the bud or process with alcohol is probably the only safe way to be certain.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 11, 2017)

mold, mildew, fungi, mushrooms, all the same.

I wouldnt consume it washed rinsed or dried
some nations bury their weed wet so it can mold up and turn black, then they 
smoke it for the really good buzzes. different tokes for different folks

if its grown/dried indoors its stupid simple to prevent mold= control humidity and temps and mold cannot thrive.
dont overfeed and a sweaty jar fermention wont be necessary for great flavor.


----------

